
The Lawyer Behind the Google Memo Guy's Lawsuit Isn't Who You'd Expect - exolymph
https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/harmeet-dhillon-damore-google.html
======
programmarchy
Spoiler alert. Damore's lawyer is Harmeet Dhillon, a female super lawyer
American born in India. She's also a Republican party official, and recently
successfully defended the Berkeley College Republicans against Yvette Felarca
of the BAMN left-wing militant group. [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmeet_Dhillon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmeet_Dhillon)

------
1337biz
I wish to see that going down in court but this sounds like a typical settling
case. The stronger he can drum up press the more Google will want to have it
go away.

~~~
gozur88
I can see Google paying just about any reasonable price to avoid discovery in
this one.

------
canttestthis
I'd appreciate if the title was changed to not be click bait.

~~~
exolymph
I'd be happy to submit with a more descriptive headline, but Hacker News
requires that you use the original one.

